# Sticky Goo - is it bad?



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hi, they finally pigeon proofed my building today... spikes, netting, yada yada. They put repellent goo on one long overhead narrow pipe... after they left I reached up and touched it to see how tacky it is and a bunch came off on my fingers - it's pretty messy. The pigeon abatement people told me they wouldn't get trapped in it, but I think their feet will get goo all over them.

I don't want to encourage them to perch up there on that pipe but I don't want harm to come to them. Is there any way that I can mitigate the stickiness, maybe by putting some flour up there?

Thanks for advice,

Serendipity


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear they have taken all those measures to keep the pigeons away.
I think flour would help. Put on a bit and see how it feels. If the goo gets less sticky then go ahead and sprinkle the flour all over the sticky stuff.

Reti


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Might try Baby Powder as well, and see which feels best in a few days.

Karyn


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

SerendipityCA said:


> Hi, they finally pigeon proofed my building today... spikes, netting, yada yada. They put repellent goo on one long overhead narrow pipe... after they left I reached up and touched it to see how tacky it is and a bunch came off on my fingers - it's pretty messy. The pigeon abatement people told me they wouldn't get trapped in it, but I think their feet will get goo all over them.
> 
> I don't want to encourage them to perch up there on that pipe but I don't want harm to come to them. Is there any way that I can mitigate the stickiness, maybe by putting some flour up there?
> 
> ...



It may not "trap" the birds, but If it comes off and sticks to your fingers, it will come off sticking to birds feet, birds then scratch then get it in their feathers, then when they preen it gets in more feathers affecting their flight..... etc etc.
Any non toxic dry powder should help de-tacify it, but then it will not be acting the way it was intended to and they may just re-apply it.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

That sucks. I would flour it. Wait a few weeks and tare the spikes down too!
I saw some Pigeons today nesting on a ledge with spike right in front of them, made me laugh!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish they wouldn't put that stuff on there! It gets in their feathers and they can't fly if they are sticking together!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if you interfere, and the birds don't relocate, they could come back and poison them. Maybe you could just try to chase them out of there, so that they will go somewhere else. Think that would be the safest thing for the birds. Try to make it a not so welcoming place to them.


----------

